# Austism should i be worried about my LO? (16 months)



## holidaysan

So basically i have a sister with Aspergers and ever since LO was born ive been worried about Autism. I'm not sure if im looking into things to much or they are valid worries.... He will be 16 months in 1 week. 

LO does not point at things he is interested in or when asked where something is. Sometimes he will sort of reach out with his whole hand. He will point to things on flash cards and in books when asked. He knows bird. sun. baby, cup, fish. Not sure if thats classed as the same? :shrug:

If i point to something he will look at what im pointing at most of the time. Sometimes hes just not interested at all.

He smiles alot, claps hand when i sing clap hands. Sometimes he will hold my hands and clap them though but he will clap his. If you tell him to say bye bye he waves most of the time. Sometimes not very enthusiastically lol. Depends what mood he's in.

He shakes his head for no.

Loves cuddles

He plays with other children and properly with toys. Such as drives the cars along the floor and sometimes makes car noises. He does throw his toys about quite alot though. He likes me to chase him around.

He dances arond to mickey mouse and a few other things. 

He holds his arms up for you to pick him up.

He understands simple things like 'go and put it in the bin'.

He say only a few words:
Ouch
Orrrrrrr when he does something naughty
Tar when he gives you something
Kick when he kicks the ball (only sometimes)
Mmmmm when he sees food he wants
He has just started to say mummy towards me. Sounds like mu mu
Dirty when he sees anything messy
Yayyy when hes done something good

If i do a funny face he will copy it. He also puts the phone up to his ear. Pretends to feed us with a spoon and sweeps up.

If i call his name he will look but if he's doing something or watching TV hes just not interested.

He does open and close the drawers and cupboards quite alot aswell. I'm not to worried about this though as i think he does it because he knows he shouldn't. He likes to empty the plate cupboard :dohh: 

I guess im mostly worried about not pointing with his index finger and talking much. Would you be worried?

Sorry for rambling on xx


----------



## holidaysan

anyone?


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

It's not so much the pointing, it's how he shows you something of interest, he may choose to do it a different way, like using his whole hand. It's him bringing you into his world. Ur lo sounds like a typical 16 month old to me  My ds still doesn't point, we were getting him assessed for Autism as he wasn't clapping, waving, pointing, showing things of interest, nodding/shaking head, the list goes on. We were absolutely convinced but it turned out to be glue ear with mild hearing loss, he has had grommets fitted and the last 2 weeks have been a complete turn around, he's a totally different boy and has started using words now. I wouldn't worry at all if I was you but obviously if you really felt strongly that there was an issue then I would contact your GP. xxx


----------



## holidaysan

Thanks hun. When i read through it all i cant actually see anything to worry about. Its just thinking things hear and there.

xx


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

holidaysan said:


> Thanks hun. When i read through it all i cant actually see anything to worry about. Its just thinking things hear and there.
> 
> xx

:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

My youngest is 16 1/2m (8 weeks early) and we had similar concerns with her brother being autistic. She has no words and its pretty antisocial lol, she doesnt point but does like to bring you things to show. She's just learned to clap and to put arms up. But she can get a t shirt on! She doesnt like other people. We qualified to go to the autism center for an infant study due to her brother and she came back as low to no risk for autism but with a speech delay. Should say she even regressed with some skills along the way then got them back.

I'd say it sounds like you have a totally normally developing LO but if you have concerns then no harm in getting them checked out:hugs:

BabyJ'sMummy, my almost 3 year old has a speech problem with articulation (cat is tat dog is dod etc) from what we are told was a hearing issue from when she was around 18m and couldn't hear properly to learn how to say the words.


----------



## holidaysan

He does flap his arms a bit though and have noticed he reponds to his name less and less. He just ignores me like im not even there most of the time when i call him :( I don't know if i should just wait and see. My mum says he does respond to his name but i don't really, i mean im sure its not just me he chooses to ignore! He's not even 16 months yet but looking online he should be doing alot more....

It confusing as he when hes playing or doing something silly or naughty he will look at me and smile. Or keep looking back to see if i can see what he's doing. When he does something good he will clap and say yayy. My mum says he's nothing like my sister was but no two are the same so i don't know.


----------



## JASMAK

Have you don the M chat.? He sounds lik he is doing really well to me!


----------



## holidaysan

Yeah ive done it and got low risk but that was with putting he responds to his name. He does but when he feels like it!


----------



## holidaysan

Just got back from seeing the GP. She's referred him for a hearing test. Kind of would explain things. My brother had glue ear so i'm wondering if thats whats is affecting LO?


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

holidaysan said:


> Just got back from seeing the GP. She's referred him for a hearing test. Kind of would explain things. My brother had glue ear so i'm wondering if thats whats is affecting LO?

Hearing can make a huge difference xx


----------

